# Advice on turbo upgrade



## nismoY33 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Advice on turbo upgrade needed*

Hi everyone, I`m going to upgrade the stock turbo (T-3) on my Y33 Cedric, and need your advice on what turbo should I get. I`m looking at 400-450 whp, and the car is mainly for street use.
Here are the specs.
VQ30DET engine, 8:1 c/r, 550cc injectors, fmic, mines ecu+avc-r, 6-speed
Thinking of ball bearing turbo.
Any help on that will be greatly uppressiated.


----------

